# Wolfgang Rihm



## Vaneyes

*Wolfgang Rihm* is 61, and apparently has a sense of humor.

http://articles.philly.com/2013-12-19/entertainment/45381278_1_enigma-donald-nally-composer

Recommended recordings of this composer's works?


----------



## Prodromides

Vaneyes said:


> Recommended recordings of this composer's works?


Yeah!

Forget Cortés. Let Wolfy Rihm conquer Mexico for ya.


----------



## Vaneyes

Prodromides said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Forget Cortés. Let Wolfy Rihm conquer Mexico for ya.


Thanks, P., but the subject doesn't interest me.

Re cpo, two smeller reviews at AM.

http://www.amazon.com/Die-Eroberung...F8&qid=1387663795&sr=1-1&keywords=rihm+mexico

A good one at CM.com (less so for sound).

http://www.classical-music.com/review/rihm-8

It may be more successful in DVD (none available), which I'd be more drawn to. 

http://www.universaledition.com/newsdetail-en/items/rihms-conquest-of-mexico-in-spain

Lukewarm review for this production...

http://bachtrack.com/review-die-ero...stination=/work/die-eroberung-von-mexico-rihm


For those interested, Guardian's guide to Rihm's music...

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2012/sep/24/tom-service-guide-wolfgang-rihm

What's available in DVD...

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_sa...fix=wolfgang+rih,dvd&rh=i:dvd,k:wolfgang rihm


----------



## Prodromides

OK. If you don't wish to take that Mexican excursion, these are the other CD albums I have on Rihm (if you're interested):

Here's one of the 2 _col legno_ discs...










..._Jagden und Formen_ on DG...










... and his early symphonies on Hanssler Classic.


----------



## violadude

I have most of his string quartets but have yet to explore them fully. 

I really love some of the pieces I've heard by him for orchestra, especially "Vers Un Symphonie Fleuve III"


----------



## BiggusD

Check out his Symphonie "Nahe Fern" conducted by Gaffigan on Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## dgee

Rihm is so prolific it's hard to get in - I've heard some not so interesting stuff by him and then Jagden und Formen which is just utterly fantastic so I'll be following up on any recommendations here!


----------



## hpowders

Mr. Rhim:

I am currently studying your Gesungene Zeit for violin and orchestra. My reference point is the recording by Anne-Sophie Mutter, whom you dedicated it to, and the Chicago Symphony led by James Levine.

I'll get back to you on what I think of it soon.

Regards from the New World!
hpowders


----------



## Vaneyes

Anne Midgette, Washington Post, January 2015

http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...6ace0a-95f4-11e4-aabd-d0b93ff613d5_story.html


----------



## Guest

Although you'll ultimately want things like the Jagden Und Formen disc and, of course, some string quartets, it is safe to assume you simply can't go wrong with a KAIROS disc, and they've released quite a bit of Rihm.


----------



## Morimur

Rihm is a great composer. I don't think he gets his due because his work isn't considered ultra modernist. The establishment will likely begin to heap praises on him once he's gone. It wouldn't surprise me if he ends up being considered one of the greatest 20th/21st century composers.


----------



## Guest

Morimur said:


> Rihm is a great composer. I don't think he gets his due because his work isn't considered ultra modernist. The establishment will likely begin to heap praises on him once he's gone. It wouldn't surprise me if he ends up being considered one of the greatest 20th/21st century composers.


A wonderful mix. He's not remotely alienating and yet he's definitely not living in the past or anything, and his catalogue never seems to end! He also captures the raw power of the finest post-romantics better than just about any contemporary composer (mainly thinking Mahler, here).


----------



## PeterFromLA

I'm listening to the new Erato recording of Rihm's recent violin concerto, "Gedicht des Malers" (Poem of the Painter), performed by Renaud Capuçon, a lyrical piece with echoes of Berg's famous concerto. Highly recommended. (And the disc mates are nothing to sneeze at either, including especially the violin concerto by Pascal Dusapin, a brilliant work titled, "Aufgang" (Ascent)... The violin playing is superb throughout the three pieces; the other work is by Bruno Mantovani: Jeux d'eau pour violon et orchestra.)


----------



## Pugg

His Ernster Gesang (Serious Song) for orchestra and soprano are wonderful.


----------



## mmsbls

For no clear reason I had not heard much of Rihm. Recently I've heard Gejagte Form	for orchestra and Lichtes Spiel for violin and orchestra. Both were very enjoyable, and I plan to listen to many more works in the (hopefully) near future.


----------



## Barbebleu

I just recently heard Gesungene Zeit played by Anne-Sophie Mutter and rather enjoyed it. I will investigate his œuvre further.


----------



## ZJovicic

Today, I made first contact with Rihm's music. Right now I am listening the first piece I found, the String Quartet no. 5.
Well, I can say, I really like it, and I am interested in exploring more. Very interesting music, IMO, and different from anything else I listened to.

I plan to keep exploring his music.


----------



## Janspe

Has anyone managed to listen to the new Naxos recordings that contain the complete (so far, at least...) works for violin and orchestra? I just decided to listen to the works chronologically and so far I've been very impressed. *Lichtzwang* is the first one, not very well-known but it could grace any concert programme if you ask me. *Gesungene Zeit* is probably the most famous one of his six violin concerti since Anne-Sophie Mutter recorded it together with the Berg concerto. Already in these two pieces one can sense the huge stylistic range that Rihm is famous for, they're very different in character.

Tianwa Yang, the violinist on these two CDs, has a history with the composer - she's already recorded an album of his works for violin and piano. I heard her in a wonderful account of the Britten concerto a few years ago and have been following her career ever since. I'm so happy that she decided to champion these works!

Opinions?


----------

